# Everyone good



## now765 (Jul 5, 2008)

Everyone good

I am newly arrived and I come from Taiwan, please give advice or comments and thank

(My English is bad, please forgive!!)


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 5, 2008)

welcome your english is fine


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 5, 2008)

hehe welcome,

my english was worse when i arrived


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum from OHIO!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 5, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the forum!! :lol: :lol: Dont worry about your English


----------



## now765 (Jul 5, 2008)

Excuse me,does someone understand Chinese?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 6, 2008)

not here lol


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 6, 2008)

now765 said:


> Excuse me,does someone understand Chinese?


there are 2 but both are off.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 6, 2008)

I understand some chinese!


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 7, 2008)

now765 said:


> Excuse me,does someone understand Chinese?


yes.i know "me love you long time" lmao


----------



## now765 (Jul 8, 2008)

yes.i know "me love you long time" lmao(是,我知道''你愛我永遠'')是這個意思嗎?

You permanently love me ???????????


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 8, 2008)

now765 said:


> yes.i know "me love you long time" lmao(是,我知道''你愛我永遠'')是這個意思嗎?You permanently love me ???????????


not sure what it means.i heard it on a film..lmao :lol:


----------

